# It made me feel weird at first, but I did it anyway



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

I sent a message to my friend on facebook that I feel anxious, can't make friends, and can't get close to people. I would recommended anyone reading this to do something like this because after you do it you feel relieved.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations for your courage. I have actually told a few people but when someone doesn't understand it, it really makes me mad. Lol. Some people need to get educated... Oh yea, and stay Positive!!!!!!


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks. Hopefully they will understand at least a little. I did it because I couldn't go on with they way things have been. I had to do something to change things. I know if I keep doing the same things over and over again, nothing will change.


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd highly recommend against this unless you are very close to your friend and your friend is mature enough to want to understand this problem instead of jumping to conclusions or judging you.


----------

